# Top 25 Photos on Flickr in 2019 From Around The World



## Braineack (Dec 20, 2019)

Top 25 Photos on Flickr in 2019 From Around The World


----------



## PJM (Dec 20, 2019)

Awesome and inspiring photos.  Thanks for sharing the link.\\\


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 20, 2019)

Some amazing shots.......


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Dec 22, 2019)

Yes a few of these are awsome!!!
I especially liked the jumping dog and the snowy owl. Very excelent work.
I wonder if in 30 years Leticia Roncero will be picking much more advanced work, as opposed to more of a "feel good" pic???
SS


----------



## Derrel (Dec 23, 2019)

I do not think one person selected those photos, but they were instead the most- viewed. I believe the young lady just wrote the brief text that accompanied the article. I think these selections reflect the general trend among Flickr users who like the  "feel good type" of photos over more serious or more artistically -inspired works.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Derrel (Dec 23, 2019)

Poor writing, if you ask me. It says they pick the photos based on three criteria, but then she throws in the sentence about curation, without explaining anything.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Dec 23, 2019)

I understand that 'Curation' involves deleting NSFW images, as these often receive the most comments.

These shots are a better batch of images that the Flickr algorithms normally select for 'Explore' - which generally comprise images of buses, trains, puppies and kittens.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 23, 2019)

I don't think the first two images belong -- the shot of the girl and the shot of the dog -- but I really enjoy the rest.


----------



## Lonnie1212 (Apr 3, 2020)

I like looking at other people's work.  Just to see the talent and try to figure out what the photographer was thinking or going through at the time.


----------



## Designer (Apr 3, 2020)

Lonnie1212 said:


> I like looking at other people's work.  Just to see the talent and try to figure out what the photographer was thinking or going through at the time.


I once tried to outline my methodology for evaluating photographs, but was cautioned against doing so by the mods.

So I guess it is; "if you like it, it is good" is good enough.


----------



## weepete (Apr 3, 2020)

Designer said:


> I once tried to outline my methodology for evaluating photographs, but was cautioned against doing so by the mods.
> 
> So I guess it is; "if you like it, it is good" is good enough.



That's odd. I can only assume they had a good reason though.

Personally I'd be quite interested in a discussion like that. We can only improve through critique, from both ourselves and others. Hearing how others assess an image goes towards understanding how your work may be viewed.


----------



## cgw (Apr 3, 2020)

Derrel said:


> I do not think one person selected those photos, but they were instead the most- viewed. I believe the young lady just wrote the brief text that accompanied the article. I think these selections reflect the general trend among Flickr users who like the  "feel good type" of photos over more serious or more artistically -inspired works.



Amen. Will never be bored enough to sucker click on any "(Pick a number)Best Anything" link.


----------



## Designer (Apr 3, 2020)

weepete said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > I once tried to outline my methodology for evaluating photographs, but was cautioned against doing so by the mods.
> ...


To be more informative; I began "mouthing off" in one of the POTM voting threads, which apparently was not appreciated by the mods.  If there happened to be some other thread that was better suited to teaching the members, then I might offer to retrace my attempts to teach folks what ot look for, and what features to look for, and which features deserve more consideration.  As it now, I have to assume that the mods and the members are simply are not interested in learning how to evaluate photographs or other visual art.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Apr 3, 2020)

Designer said:


> weepete said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...


LoL, that was probably you that got me kicked off for a week!!! LoL 
It won’t be possible to teach people what to look for in a critique. All critique is given through ones personal lens of photo knowledge. 
The more you know, the better your critique, so as long as one knows how to string more than two words together. 
About the only thing you can teach is the framework which is to start with the positive aspects of an image and work towards the negative in a constructive way as opposed to negative way. 
Our opinions are not the same as a critique, hence why someone might walk out of a MOMA exhibit and either be, or hear grumbling like “those photos were pure trash”! Just because ones morals don’t allow a place for humans to be having sex with animals doesn’t make it photographically trash!!!
Yes one can improve their delivery by being respectful but not give a critique above their photographic intellectual. 
So any of us might give a very different critique that one given by Adams or Mapplethorpe, two arguable Masters, but our delivery and our outlines should be similar. 
Also the fact that there are very few(I’ve seen only one) forums that even have a place to talk about and learn photography in general make it tough to be place of learning. 
So it’ll be tough to teach critique!
SS


----------



## weepete (Apr 3, 2020)

Designer said:


> To be more informative; I began "mouthing off" in one of the POTM voting threads, which apparently was not appreciated by the mods.  If there happened to be some other thread that was better suited to teaching the members, then I might offer to retrace my attempts to teach folks what ot look for, and what features to look for, and which features deserve more consideration.  As it now, I have to assume that the mods and the members are simply are not interested in learning how to evaluate photographs or other visual art.



Yep... that'd do it and fair play to the mods on that one (sorry mate). So.... you asked, I'd be really interested so I started a seperate therad here: How do you evaluate a photograph?


----------



## weepete (Apr 3, 2020)

Sharpshooterr said:


> LoL, that was probably you that got me kicked off for a week!!! LoL
> It won’t be possible to teach people what to look for in a critique. All critique is given through ones personal lens of photo knowledge.
> The more you know, the better your critique, so as long as one knows how to string more than two words together.
> About the only thing you can teach is the framework which is to start with the positive aspects of an image and work towards the negative in a constructive way as opposed to negative way.
> ...



Ok....

so first of all it's entirely possible to teach people how to critique a photograph, or any work of art for that matter. You are correct in the fact that thare is an amount of subjectivity involved, however simply going from positve to negative is not the way to do it.

Morals can form part of a critique, it's actually incredibly important to some works of art, particularly those that challenge connventional views. You are talking about morals vs technique.

Critique can be subtle or harsh, but does the  delivery make it any more/less valid?


----------



## AlanKlein (Apr 3, 2020)

They are all very nice, something to be proud of. Some had excellent post processing.


----------



## Sanjeev Nanda (Apr 4, 2020)

I see there is some latent disregard for the quality of the photographs, based on the objectivity of the context alongside. However, speaking as an enthusiast of photography, a lot of these photos are really good. I especially loved the last one, where the Owl is apparently making eye-contact. 
~Sanjeev Nanda


----------



## Derrel (Apr 4, 2020)

Sanjeev Nanda said:


> I see there is some latent disregard for the quality of the photographs, based on the objectivity of the context alongside. However, speaking as an enthusiast of photography, a lot of these photos are really good. I especially loved the last one, where the Owl is apparently making eye-contact.
> ~Sanjeev Nanda



I am not quite sure what you are trying to say, but I respect your right to say your opinion.


----------



## AlanKlein (Apr 5, 2020)

Sanjeev Nanda said:


> I see there is some latent disregard for the quality of the photographs, based on the objectivity of the context alongside. However, speaking as an enthusiast of photography, a lot of these photos are really good. I especially loved the last one, *where the Owl is apparently making eye-contact. *
> ~Sanjeev Nanda


Say "_cheese_", I mean "_mouse_".


----------



## Sanjeev Nanda (Apr 6, 2020)

AlanKlein said:


> Sanjeev Nanda said:
> 
> 
> > I see there is some latent disregard for the quality of the photographs, based on the objectivity of the context alongside. However, speaking as an enthusiast of photography, a lot of these photos are really good. I especially loved the last one, *where the Owl is apparently making eye-contact. *
> ...







This guy was the cameraman, Alan! lmao XD


----------

